# Protéger son IPad Pro



## rom624 (18 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai commandé un iPad Pro 12,9" 256 go ainsi que le clavier apple qui va avec.

Cependant, je n'aime pas trop la protection que propose ce clavier. En effet le dos de l'iPad n'est pas protégé. 

Quelle protection avez vous? Et concernant l'écran? Avez vous mis une protection dessus type film de protection?.... Si oui lesquels?

Merci de vos retours

Romain


----------

